# Sunday Keyboard Concerti



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

*In similar vain to the Saturday Symphony thread:*

Talk Classical members came up with a list of the http://www.talkclassical.com/13220-tc-top-100-most.html#post162083 - I have looked at the list numerous times and some I know, some I don't, some I don't like and some I love.

I propose that we listen to one 'new' for (some of us) keyboard concerto every Sunday and comment on it. For some of us this could be a two year long journey of discovery, for some this could be tedium infinitum, but of course you don't have to join in.

So lets look at the rules - which I hope will be commented on and refined as we go along:

1. Every Sunday I will create a 'Saturday Keyboard Concerti' thread from the next concerto on the list.
2. Each member participating to post what version of the concerto they are going to listen to.
3. As soon as possible, each listener to post comments on the version they have listened to.

So who's in?

Cheers - Barry


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure that I can guarantee participation each week, but count me in!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Perhaps this is too similar to the symphony thread, eg how about picking one of the chamber music lists?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

True, true. In fact I was going to work my way through the lists, one each day of the week, just seeing if anyone would join me. Lets stick to the symphony thingymajiga


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Bix said:


> True, true. In fact I was going to work my way through the lists, one each day of the week, just seeing if anyone would join me. Lets stick to the symphony thingymajiga


You giveth, and then you taketh away. 

No hard feelings though.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> You giveth, and then you taketh away.
> 
> No hard feelings though.


Blessed be the name of the man who can't make his mind up


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bix said:


> True, true. In fact I was going to work my way through the lists, one each day of the week, just seeing if anyone would join me. Lets stick to the symphony thingymajiga


Sorry to be a spoiler. It maybe best not to dilute the symphony thread, for a while at least.

Another option would be to keep the once a week proposal, but vary the list periodically, say monthly or something. That would then help to keep your project fresh.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

hayd said:


> Sorry to be a spoiler. It maybe best not to dilute the symphony thread, for a while at least.
> 
> Another option would be to keep the once a week proposal, but vary the list periodically, say monthly or something. That would then help to keep your project fresh.


I'm glad you're here to organise the rabble.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm glad you're here to organise the rabble.


It's been hard work today Moody. I don't know where you get the energy to keep these people straight.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

hayd said:


> It's been hard work today Moody. I don't know where you get the energy to keep these people straight.


I looked 25 when I came here,now it's more like 85.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> I looked 25 when I came here,now it's more like 85.


Naw, dat's jess all your past sins 'n' bad livin' finally catchin' up witchya.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Naw, dat's jess all your past sins 'n' bad livin' finally catchin' up witchya.


You know about that then ,I thought it was my secret.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think I voted during the TC Top 100 Keyboard Concerti but I wouldn't have put Mozart 20 at the top of my list, good but nay in essence. I'm going to cleanse my palate with the number two the list.


----------

